# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Agosto 2013



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2013 às 00:35)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Ago 2013 às 15:19)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado de Noroeste.



Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira. Um bom *Agosto 2013*!


----------



## Afgdr (3 Ago 2013 às 00:51)

Boa noite!

Sigo com limpo e vento fraco.



Um bom fim-de-semana a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (4 Ago 2013 às 20:13)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento bonançoso de Oeste.

Ontem foi um dia típico de Verão, com muito sol.




Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Ago 2013 às 20:00)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento bonançoso de Norte. Faz bastante sol...









Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (7 Ago 2013 às 00:55)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje foi um dia de céu encoberto e aguaceiros fracos.



Saliento as temperaturas máximas registadas em algumas estações dos Açores que variaram entre os *25ºC* e os *27ºC*.

Destaco a temperatura máxima registada na estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira, que chegou aos *27,1ºC*.




*Temperaturas máximas registadas - 06/08/2013*


- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: *26,7ºC* às 13h e às 15h

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: *25,7ºC* às 16h

- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: *27,1ºC* às 18h

- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *26,2ºC* às 16h

- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: *25,3ºC* às 15h

- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: *26,3ºC* às 14h

- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: *26ºC* às 15h

- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel:* 26,6ºC* às 16h e às 17h

- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: *25,1ºC* às 14h e às 15h

- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: *23,6ºC* às 13h





Uma boa quarta-feira a todos.


----------



## Cluster (7 Ago 2013 às 12:53)

Os Açores estão bastante quentes este verão


----------



## Azor (7 Ago 2013 às 14:17)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
> 
> ...



É Verdade, os últimos dias têm andado bastante quentes para aquilo que estamos habituados.
As mínimas tropicais têm andado mais altas pelo grupo Ocidental e as SST este ano parece que vão subir ainda mais para fins desse mês e Setembro próximo.

Algumas cartas a longo prazo até já botam alguns sistemas tropicais rondando os Açores para princípios de Setembro.
Isto vai dar uma volta mais cedo ou mais tarde...

Sigo com 24 º C de máxima actual e 79% de Hum relativa.

Saudações açorianas


----------



## Afgdr (8 Ago 2013 às 00:14)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso. Chuvisca por aqui...

Hoje foi um dia de céu com alguma/muita nebulosidade e boas abertas. O céu ficou temporariamente encoberto à tarde e chuviscou nessa altura.




Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Azor (8 Ago 2013 às 02:51)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso. Chuvisca por aqui...
> 
> ...



Aqui já chuvisca há 4 horas, mas o pior mesmo é este bafo horrível 

sigo com 21 º C e 95% de humidade relativa

saudações a todos!


----------



## Azor (8 Ago 2013 às 13:45)

Bom dia!

Depois de uma madrugada e manhã abafada e com chuviscos, o dia hoje está encoberto e o vento sopra.

Pela Fajã do Faial da Terra está mesmo ventoso. Nada bom para banhos.

Se não fosse pelo bafo desgraçado estaria um pouco melhor. Vou com 23 º C de temperatura actual e uma humidade relativa de 77 %.

A máxima de hoje nas Flores pode chegar aos 27 º C.  Em S. Miguel, Terceira, e Faial, prevê-se que ela chegue hoje aos 26ºC 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Cluster (8 Ago 2013 às 18:31)

É possível que algumas estações dos Açores batam recordes de temperatura média para Agosto? E já agora que site tem usado para ver as previsões das SST?=) Obrigado.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Ago 2013 às 02:45)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje foi um dia marcado por céu com alguma/muita nebulosidade e algumas abertas para o fim da tarde.





Azor disse:


> Se não fosse pelo bafo desgraçado estaria um pouco melhor. Vou com 23 º C de temperatura actual e uma humidade relativa de 77 %.




Um bafo desgraçado, mesmo... Até à noite custa dormir.





Cluster disse:


> É possível que algumas estações dos Açores batam recordes de temperatura média para Agosto? E já agora que site tem usado para ver as previsões das SST?=) Obrigado.




É uma boa hipótese uma vez que as temperaturas têm estado altas.

Segundo os quadros disponibilizados diariamente pelo MeteoPT, a temperatura máxima registada  no dia 6 de Agosto pelas Estações de Angra do Heroísmo, da Horta e do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada foi *27,6ºC*. 

Já no dia 7 de Agosto, a Estação da Horta registou *28,0ºC*.

O *Ocean Prediction Center (OCP)*, pertencente aos NCEP (National Centers for Environmental Prediction), da NOAA disponibiliza as previsões das SST. 

*http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/SST_fcasts.shtml*




Uma boa sexta-feira a todos.


----------



## Cluster (9 Ago 2013 às 03:02)

Pois esses sites que referiste são alguns dos quais já consultei, mas como já tinha discutido noutro tópico muitas vezes não tenho a certeza do que acreditar. Muitas vezes as bóias dizem uma coisa os SST outra e o IPMA ainda outra! No caso da Madeira onde me encontro agora o IPMA costuma dar valores mais altos que as SST, mas de acordo com a bóia (salvo raras excepçoes) em http://www.hidrografico.pt/boias-ondografo.php . Também já apanhei casos em que as SST davam mais que as bóiase o IPMA.

Já agora outra questão o grupo Ocidental costuma ser mais quente que o Oriental assim como as suas águas? É que neste ano parece estar bem mais quentinho que o resto. A ideia que tenho é que Santa Maria seria a ilha mais quentinha ligeiramente e até a sua água. Em relação às aguas, no estudo que vi entre 2002 e 2008 registou-se o valor na água mais alto dos Açores em 25,4 (ou lá o que foi) em Santa Maria.


----------



## Azor (9 Ago 2013 às 03:10)

Cluster disse:


> Já agora outra questão o grupo Oriental costuma ser mais quente que o Ocidental assim como as suas águas? É que neste ano parece estar bem mais quentinho que o resto. A ideia que tenho é que Santa Maria seria a ilha mais quentinha ligeiramente e até a sua água. Em relação às aguas, no estudo que vi entre 2002 e 2008 registou-se o valor na água mais alto dos Açores em 25,4 (ou lá o que foi) em Santa Maria.



O Grupo Oriental até nem costuma ser o mais quente. Graciosa, Pico e Terceira são um pouco mais quentes e menos chuvosos que o grupo Oriental (S. Miguel mais concretamente). Já disponibilizei dados uma vez aqui sobre isso. 

Santa Maria ainda consegue ser mais chuvosa que a Graciosa, esta última muito seca, aliás tem fama de ser a mais seca e a menos húmida dos Açores. O recorde máximo de temperatura nos Açores foi registado no Pico, uma ilha já de si um pouco quente com 31 º C se não estou em erro.

Não estarás a fazer confusão entre o grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo) com o Oriental ( S. Miguel e Santa Maria) ? 

É que o grupo Ocidental dos Açores é aquele que neste momento tem registado as temperaturas mais altas. O mesmo para a água do mar que naquele grupo é mais elevada que nos restantes grupos.

Mas na verdade até nem existe muita diferença assim de grupo para grupo ou de ilha para ilha. Já se incluirmos o factor orográfico na comparação entre ilhas tudo muda de figura.


----------



## Cluster (9 Ago 2013 às 03:14)

Sim disse o inverso que queria dizer  vou editar. Portanto o grupo Ocidental costuma estar mais quentinho (especialmente Flores e Corvo) que os outros todos incluindo as suas águas? Em relação a Santa Maria pensei que fosse a mais quentinha já li algures neste forum que era diferente das outras por ser mais imune a temperaturas baixas etc.


----------



## Azor (9 Ago 2013 às 03:25)

Cluster disse:


> Sim disse o inverso que queria dizer  vou editar. Portanto o grupo Ocidental costuma estar mais quentinho (especialmente Flores e Corvo) que os outros todos? Em relação a Santa Maria pensei que fosse a mais quentinha já li algures neste forum que era diferente das outras por ser mais imune a temperaturas baixas etc.



Logo vi que tinhas te enganado 

Como disse anteriormente Cluster, a diferença não é assim muita de grupo para grupo ou de ilha para ilha, mas se incluíres a questão da orografia na comparação entre ilhas tudo muda como é óbvio. 

Por exemplo Santa Maria goza de um micro clima particular mais quente e até mais solarengo e um pouco árido na sua zona mais ocidental. Já na sua parte oriental é completamente diferente, mais humido e chuvoso. Até parece que estamos em 2 ilhas distintas, mas isso tudo devido ao relevo da própria ilha, mais plano na parte oeste e mais acidentado no resto da ilha.

S. Miguel é mais montanhoso, ventoso e chuvoso que Santa Maria, logo mais fresco que a ilha vizinha, mas bastante mais húmido. As águas do mar nos Açores normalmente aquecem de oeste para leste, logo é bem normal as águas nas Flores e Corvo estarem mais quentes que nas restantes ilhas. Flores e Corvo são as mais afastadas, logo são as primeiras a levarem com temperatura um pouco mais quente, que este ano parece que está com algumas anomalias positivas, o que na minha opinião é óptimo quer para a Madeira quer para os Açores no que toca a uma possível visita de um ciclone tropical


----------



## Cluster (9 Ago 2013 às 03:35)

Hm a descrição de Santa Maria faz me lembrar uma mini Madeira: ). Em relação às águas começa a aquecer no ocidente mas depois normaliza pelos grupos todos mais ou menos igual ou é sempre mais quentinha no grupo Ocidental? Como disse o recorde do estudo que vi para a época 2002 2008 dava Santa Maria como o lugar onde a água atingiu o valor mais alto. Apesar de tudo é um pico e não necessariamente a norma


----------



## Azor (9 Ago 2013 às 03:41)

Cluster disse:


> Hm a descrição de Santa Maria faz me lembrar uma mini Madeira: ). Em relação às águas começa a aquecer no ocidente mas depois normaliza pelos grupos todos mais ou menos igual ou é sempre mais quentinha no grupo Ocidental? Como disse o recorde do estudo que vi para a época 2002 2008 dava Santa Maria como o lugar onde a água atingiu o valor mais alto. Apesar de tudo é um pico e não necessariamente a norma



Tem tendência normalizar da mesma maneira pelos grupos todos, mas como é no mar as coisas processam-se mais lentamente do que se fosse em terra no que respeita à temperatura. 

Este estudo que deves ter visto certamente deve ter sido um extremo pontual mas não dita a regra. 

As Flores é que tem andado bastante quente. O Corvo idem aspas. 

Mas aposto num fim de Agosto e mês de Setembro com alguma instabilidade tropical quer nos Açores quer na Madeira. As SST parece que vão estar favoráveis quanto a isso tanto num arquipélago como noutro.


----------



## Cluster (9 Ago 2013 às 03:49)

Se calhar li muito a correr mas foi aqui que li: http://www.conferences.earsel.org/abstract/show/1373
25,4 é bem quentinho!

Em relação às SST, já não acredito em nada=P. Por exemplo no Algarve a bóia muitas vezes está bem acima das SST, vou ver um dia destes se arranjo um termómetro de piscina e vejo a água aqui na ilha para confirmar quem tem razão=P.


----------



## Cluster (9 Ago 2013 às 04:01)

Hm reparei que a bóia das Flores está morta. menos informação para comparar: (


----------



## Azor (9 Ago 2013 às 04:02)

Cluster disse:


> Se calhar li muito a correr mas foi aqui que li: http://www.conferences.earsel.org/abstract/show/1373
> 25,4 é bem quentinho!
> 
> Em relação às SST, já não acredito em nada=P. Por exemplo no Algarve a bóia muitas vezes está bem acima das SST, vou ver um dia destes se arranjo um termómetro de piscina e vejo a água aqui na ilha para confirmar quem tem razão=P.



É provável sim mas não penso que foi um extremo. Recordo que o ano passado ou mesmo há dois anos, as águas nas Flores e Corvo no verão atingiram os 25 ou os 26 º C. Quem tiver tais dados em arquivo pode muito bem disponibilizá-los aqui. 
Sim é quentinho. Quanto mais oceânicas e afastadas dos continentes estiverem as ilhas, mais quentinha a água do mar pode estar 

Cluster é questão de irmos acompanhando este verão os dados das SST, mas tenho o pressentimento que vamos ter instabilidade tropical pela insistência de alguns modelos nesta matéria... mas... onde é que eu já vi esse filme antes


----------



## Cluster (9 Ago 2013 às 04:07)

Acredito que possam ter chegado a esses valores, mas o estudo foi só para os anos de 2002-2008 de qualquer maneira para esse periodo eles dizem que o valor mais alto registado foi em Santa Maria*shrug*. Aqui na Madeira acho que é muito raro chegar ou passar dos 26 (acho eu), apesar de tudo lembro me da bóia de Porto Moniz (local ocidental norte na ilha) chegar a 26,6 ou 26,8 no ano passado enquanto que a do Funchal 26,3 - 26,4 mas é muito raro. Só comecei a estar atento às temperaturas do mar desde o ano passado por isso posso estar a dizer asneiras=P


----------



## Cluster (9 Ago 2013 às 04:24)

Por acaso não sabes de bóias alternativas a http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/boias/index1.htm? É porque aquilo tem muitas bóias pifadas, incluindo a das Flores. 

A ideia que fico em relação às águas em Portugal durante o verão a nível de temperaturas médias deve ser qualquer coisa como : Do mais quente para o mais frio- Madeira, grupo Ocidental, outros grupos, Algarve (principalmente parte oriental), litoral sul, litoral norte. O que é mais engraçado este ano é que o litoral norte esteve mais quente que o sul durante umas boas semaninhas: )


----------



## Cluster (9 Ago 2013 às 04:37)

Hm fui agora ver alguns dos dados de anos passados do Instituto Hidrográfico e parece que a boiá já passou dos 27,5 mas são situações raras. 

Sigo com 21 graus e humidade relativa de 78% e já agora uma foto da zona (tenho que dar algum uso a camera nova: p)


----------



## Azor (9 Ago 2013 às 12:38)

Cluster disse:


> Acredito que possam ter chegado a esses valores, mas o estudo foi só para os anos de 2002-2008 de qualquer maneira e nesse perio eles dizem que o valor mais alto registado foi em Santa Maria*shrug*. Aqui na Madeira acho que é muito raro chegar ou passar dos 26 (acho eu), apesar de tudo lembro me da bóia de Porto Moniz (local ocidental norte na ilha) chegar a 26,6 ou 26,8 no ano passado enquanto que a do Funchal 26,3 - 26,4 mas é muito raro. Só comecei a estar atento às temperaturas do mar desde o ano passado por isso posso estar a dizer asneiras=P



Sim Cluster, por vezes aqui nos Açores no Verão, a temperatura do mar pode chegar a esses mesmos valores dependendo das SST. Para não falar também da actividade vulcânica que propicia temperaturas muito mais elevadas todo o ano mesmo de inverno, mas claro que isso é diferente  Este ano parece que a oeste das Flores e Corvo as SST andam bem altas. Há anos assim.

Sigo de momento com 23 º C céu parcialmente nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado do quadrante Leste. Resumindo, é levar com areia nos olhos pelas praias da ilha.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Cluster (9 Ago 2013 às 13:53)

A água nesta noite, segundo a bóia, desceu até aos 22,8 na Madeira e neste momento encontra-se nos 23,2 ou 23,4. O IPMA aponta para a ilha 23 na água. Recordo que há 2 dias o IPMA apontava os 24 e as bóias andavam entre os 23,6 à noite e os 24,5 de dia enquanto os SST davam cerca de 22,5. Portanto o IPMA parece saber mais sobre a água da Madeira que estas SST . É importante salientar que já vi SSTs no surfline.com que já vão mais de encontro com o que as bóias têm dito, portanto nem todas as SST dizem o mesmo. 

Sigo com 24 graus, humidade relativa 71% e céu limpo com vento fraco. Uma boa sexta feira.


----------



## Cluster (9 Ago 2013 às 14:51)

Quando a bóia das Flores ainda funcionava (até há uns dias atrás) lembro-me de estar de acordo com o que o IPMA projectava para a ilha. Neste ano os picos mais altos que registei nas várias bóias do nosso pais foram de 25 para o Algarve e Madeira e 24,5 para a bóia das Flores.

O mar tem andado mau aqui na Madeira nestes últimos dois dias (possivelmente este levante que se fez sentir é também responsável por uma ligeira descida nas aguas de 24s para 23s) , não me lembro de o ter visto assim em Agosto nem as outras pessoas. A bandeira estava vermelha em todo o sitio onde tentei entrar na água, hoje vou tentar outra vez a ver se já acalmou.


----------



## Afgdr (10 Ago 2013 às 00:08)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje foi um dia de céu com alguma/muita nebulosidade, algumas abertas e vento bonançoso a moderado.

O mar tem estado agitado pela costa sul de São Miguel. Hoje a ondulação estava forte. Algumas pessoas foram surpreendidas com a água na areia, assim como na quarta-feira...  

Na quarta-feira, a ondulação estava também forte e devido às ondas grandes a água do mar foi-se acumulando na areia e criou um "lago".





Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira. 

Um bom fim-de-semana a todos.


----------



## Cluster (10 Ago 2013 às 15:01)

O mar continuava interdito ontem na Madeira, vou tentar hoje outra vez as webcams parecem dar luz verde.

Sigo com 27 graus e vento fraco.


----------



## Cluster (11 Ago 2013 às 22:08)

O mar já acalmou bastante aqui, as temperaturas estão a subir outra vez ligeiramente. Hoje experimentei levar um termómetro para a agua. Nadei cerca de 70 metros do cais/praia, onde fiz a medição resultando em 22,9 graus (às 19 horas). Quando cheguei a casa fui conferir com os dados do Instituto hidrográfico, para meu espanto às 18h50 a bóia do Instituto Hidrográfico marcava exactamente 22,9 (24 às 16). Isto leva-me a crer que realmente as temperaturas do mar do IPMA para a Madeira vão de acordo com a bóia do Instituto Hidrográfico e também as minhas próprias medições.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Ago 2013 às 00:23)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Nordeste.

Hoje foi um dia de sol. Já ontem, foi um dia de céu com muita nebulosidade e abertas para o fim da tarde.




Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Ago 2013 às 04:01)

No sábado (10 de Agosto), na informação meteorológica regional que é apresentada por meteorologistas na RTP Açores, vi nos quadros das temperaturas, mais propriamente no da temperatura da água do mar, um dado que me deixou pensativo. Acho um pouco estranho a temperatura da água do mar ter subido 4ºC de um dia para o outro.

Será que a temperatura da água do mar chegou mesmo aos 26ºC na Ilha do Faial no sábado?


----------



## Cluster (12 Ago 2013 às 05:03)

Isso foi temperatura média ou máxima atingida? Pode ter sido um engano, nesse dia o IPMA deu às Flores 26 de temperatura da água mas às duas da manhã do dia em que a água deveria chegar aos 26 mudaram para 23. Achei estranho a mudança de 26 para 23. Por outro lado o IPMA ainda não deu 24 para as Flores este Agosto (houve o tal dia em que davam 26 mas mudaram para 23) nem mais de 22 para a zona do Faial. 

Tanto o site onde costumo ver as SST como o estudo que referi previamente no período 2002-2008 dá como Santa Maria a ilha mais quente nas suas águas atingindo o máximo dos Açores (25,4) nesse período. Isso não quer dizer que não possa ter chegado aos 26 no Faial, mas será um fenómeno raro segundo o pouco que li


----------



## Cluster (12 Ago 2013 às 11:04)

Outra curiosidade em relação às aguas da Madeira e dos Açores, estatisticamente os Açores atingem o seu pico a 14 de Agosto enquanto que na Madeira é bastante mais tarde lá para 5-7 Setembro.


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2013 às 14:16)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/satelite/pderiv?opc2=mar

Os Açores estão a ficar com o mar mais quente.


----------



## Cluster (12 Ago 2013 às 19:15)

As Canárias e a Madeira parecem ter uma ligeira anomalia negativa. O mapa das SST do AEMET é muito confuso na minha opinião e não vejo bem as ilhas. As temperaturas da Madeira nas bóias do instituto Hidrográfico registaram hoje uma máxima de 23,9 para a Madeira e uma mínima de 22,6 por isso os 23 que o IPMA aponta fazem sentido (valor acima das SST). Hoje a bóia que ficou mais quente foi mesmo a do Algarve que atingiu os 25,6: D.

Neste momento:
Bóia de Faro: 23,5
Graciosa: 22,8
Faial: 22,1
Terceira: 22,1
Madeira: 23,6


----------



## Cluster (12 Ago 2013 às 19:20)

Temperaturas máximas da ilha ontem dados IPMA:
Aeroporto: 29,9
Achadas da Cruz: 31,8
Quinta Grande 32,9


----------



## Hugois (12 Ago 2013 às 20:11)

Ontem registei de máxima 33,3ºC o mar hoje continua picado, e a humidade a rondar os 30% cá, hoje a máxima rondou os 32ºC
E as noites tropicais estão de volta, toca a transpirar durante a noite.


----------



## Cluster (12 Ago 2013 às 20:32)

Está muito mais humidade no Funchal está nos 80s% neste momento


----------



## Afgdr (13 Ago 2013 às 01:04)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje foi um dia de céu encoberto e vento bonançoso a moderado.




Cluster disse:


> Isso foi temperatura média ou máxima atingida? Pode ter sido um engano, nesse dia o IPMA deu às Flores 26 de temperatura da água mas às duas da manhã do dia em que a água deveria chegar aos 26 mudaram para 23. Achei estranho a mudança de 26 para 23. Por outro lado o IPMA ainda não deu 24 para as Flores este Agosto (houve o tal dia em que davam 26 mas mudaram para 23) nem mais de 22 para a zona do Faial.*
> 
> Tanto o site onde costumo ver as SST como o estudo que referi previamente no período 2002-2008 dá como Santa Maria a ilha mais quente nas suas águas atingindo o máximo dos Açores (25,4) nesse período. Isso não quer dizer que não possa ter chegado aos 26 no Faial, mas será um fenómeno raro segundo o pouco que li




Acho que foi a temperatura máxima atingida.

Também reparei nesse pormenor de terem mudado a temperatura da água do mar nas Flores de 26ºC para 23ºC. Acho que aí foi mesmo um erro pois na previsão descritiva a temperatura da água do mar prevista era 23ºC.





Uma boa terça-feira a todos.


----------



## Cluster (13 Ago 2013 às 14:37)

No site das bóias do Instituto Hidrográfico existe um link para as dos Açores, mas pelo menos eu não encontro lá um histórico. Todas as tardes  e manhãs tenho visto os valores nas várias bóias do país, Porto (Leixões), Sines, Faro, Madeira e as ilhas dos Açores, mas na zona do Faial não a vi a passar dos 23 e muito. Apesar de tudo acredito que possa ter tido um pico de 26.

Temperaturas máximas de ontem dados IPMA:
Santa Catarina / aeroporto (58 m) 31,4 
Lugar de Baixo, Ponta do Sol (40 m) 30,5
Quinta Grande (580 m) 31,7
Achadas da Cruz / Lombo da Terça (931 m) 32,5 

Hoje o dia está com muitas nuvens mas vou ao mar na mesma.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Ago 2013 às 00:03)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso de Nordeste. Já pingou...

Hoje foi um dia de céu encoberto e algumas abertas.




Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Ago 2013 às 22:39)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado de Nordeste.

A temperatura do ar ronda os 21ºC.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto e algumas abertas.




Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Cluster (15 Ago 2013 às 14:31)

Dia quente na Madeira, a estação do Aeroporto já marca 33 

Máximas de ontem:
Quinta Grande (altitude 580 m) 33,2
Lugar de Baixo, Ponta do Sol (Costeira, 40 m) 31,3


----------



## Azor (15 Ago 2013 às 21:22)

Cluster disse:


> Dia quente na Madeira, a estação do Aeroporto já marca 33
> 
> Máximas de ontem:
> Quinta Grande (altitude 580 m) 33,2
> Lugar de Baixo, Ponta do Sol (Costeira, 40 m) 31,3



Cluster só uma curiosidade.

Qual é a sensação de sentir 33 º C numa ilha que tem valores altos de humidade relativa? É que eu pessoalmente desconheço. Em Lisboa até sei o que é viver na pele 40º C, mas também há muito menos humidade naquelas bandas, por isso tolera-se muito melhor. 

Mas se com 25 ou 26 º C por aqui já é um horror devido à humidade, então imagino que seja mesmo um verdadeiro INFERNO 30 e tais graus por aí.  

A minha máxima de hoje foi de 24 º C
Agora está um pouco mais fresquinho. Já vou com 21 º C.

Saudações açorianas!


----------



## Afgdr (16 Ago 2013 às 00:40)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso de Norte.

Hoje foi um dia de sol e vento bonançoso a moderado.




Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Cluster (16 Ago 2013 às 01:18)

Azor disse:


> Cluster só uma curiosidade.
> 
> Qual é a sensação de sentir 33 º C numa ilha que tem valores altos de humidade relativa? É que eu pessoalmente desconheço. Em Lisboa até sei o que é viver na pele 40º C, mas também há muito menos humidade naquelas bandas, por isso tolera-se muito melhor.
> 
> ...



Na estação do Aeroporto o leste foi forte e o ar do leste é bem seco no Wunderground a estação oficial chegou aos 35 amanhã vemos os resultados do IPMA. No Funchal deve ter andado mais pelos 29 hoje mas com muito mais humidade cerca de 70-80 (média) e para mim já é insuportável sem humidade quanto mais com esta humidade. É transpirar parado mesmo à sombra uma sensação de sauna/casa de banho depois de um chuveiro quente, só que impossível de sair de lá.

O mais impressionante é que estive no Garajau (que fica nessa encosta que vez na minha fotografia ao longe, enquanto que o Funchal é mais ou menos todo o vale e baía)  a 6 km de distancia há cerca de 20 minutos atrás e o carro marcava 31,5, cheguei ao Funchal perto do Mar e estava nos 24 e bastante húmido.


----------



## Cluster (16 Ago 2013 às 01:24)

A bóia do Faial (Açores, também há um Faial na Madeira: p) hoje tocou nos 24,1 graus o mesmo que no Funchal.


----------



## Art-J (16 Ago 2013 às 12:31)

Ontem a Quinta Grande não chegou aos +38ºC? Recorde de máximo absoluto na Madeira?


----------



## jonhfx (16 Ago 2013 às 12:39)

Art-J disse:


> Ontem a Quinta Grande não chegou aos +38ºC? Recorde de máximo absoluto na Madeira?



Ontem, a máxima registada na Quinta Grande foi de 36,8ºC pelas 17h.
A máxima registada na Madeira:
"Maior valor da temperatura máxima do ar	+ 39,0 °C	Sanatório do Monte	18/08/1976"-IPMA


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Ago 2013 às 13:20)

Cluster disse:


> Na estação do Aeroporto o leste foi forte e o ar do leste é bem seco no Wunderground a estação oficial chegou aos 35 amanhã vemos os resultados do IPMA. No Funchal deve ter andado mais pelos 29 hoje mas com muito mais humidade cerca de 70-80 (média) e para mim já é insuportável sem humidade quanto mais com esta humidade. É transpirar parado mesmo à sombra uma sensação de sauna/casa de banho depois de um chuveiro quente, só que impossível de sair de lá.
> 
> O mais impressionante é que estive no Garajau (que fica nessa encosta que vez na minha fotografia ao longe, enquanto que o Funchal é mais ou menos todo o vale e baía)  a 6 km de distancia há cerca de 20 minutos atrás e o carro marcava 31,5, cheguei ao Funchal perto do Mar e estava nos 24 e bastante húmido.



Ontem enquanto no aeroporto marcava 35ºC, em Machico estavam apenas 24ºC o que é impressionante. Não sei a distância exacta entre o aeroporto e Machico, mas a diferença de temperaturas era enorme!


----------



## Azathoth (16 Ago 2013 às 14:18)

O meu humilde termómetro marca agora 36,5 ºC no exterior à sombra. Funchal, zona de Santo António. 

O que vale é que dentro de casa está mais fresquinho.


----------



## hfernandes (16 Ago 2013 às 19:28)

jonhfx disse:


> Ontem, a máxima registada na Quinta Grande foi de 36,8ºC pelas 17h.
> A máxima registada na Madeira:
> "Maior valor da temperatura máxima do ar	+ 39,0 °C	Sanatório do Monte	18/08/1976"-IPMA



E muito interessante seria termos o valor de hoje neste mesmo sítio (Monte). Muito provalvelmente um valor mais alto que o obtido hoje na estação do observatório do Funchal...

O IPMA tem no concelho do funchal 4 estações, duas junto ao mar, duas nos picos e nenhuma entre as cotas 100 e 1000 metros (sensivelmente)! Sugestão para o IPMA; mover a estação do Lido e movê-la (reactivando) para o Sanatório do Monte


----------



## Cluster (16 Ago 2013 às 20:24)

Art-J disse:


> Ontem a Quinta Grande não chegou aos +38ºC? Recorde de máximo absoluto na Madeira?



O recorde da Madeira foi atingido no Santo da Serra, 40 graus e também Lugar de Baixo com 40 graus (sendo este não oficial segundo li)


----------



## Cluster (16 Ago 2013 às 20:27)

Hoje fui passear na ilha quando voltei ao Funchal não queria acreditar no incêndio. Fico sempre mal disposto quando vejo as pessoas possivelmente a perder os seus bens e também a floresta da Madeira a ser devastada.


----------



## Cluster (16 Ago 2013 às 20:30)

"Os termómetros chegaram hoje aos 35,4 graus no Funchal, o quinto valor mais elevado registado no mês de agosto desde 1949, disse hoje à agência Lusa o diretor do Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal."


----------



## Afgdr (17 Ago 2013 às 00:26)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento bonançoso de Norte.

Hoje foi um dia de céu limpo e muito sol.



Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Ago 2013 às 01:27)

Hoje as temperaturas estiveram elevadas pelo arquipélago, principalmente nas ilhas de São Miguel e de Santa Maria.


*Temperaturas máximas de hoje:*


Angra do Heroísmo - 27,4ºC
Horta - 27,1ºC
Horta (Castelo Branco) - 25,2ºC
Lajes - 25,7ºC
Ponta Delgada - *27,9ºC*
Santa Maria - *28,9ºC*



*A temperatura máxima registada em Santa Maria atingiu quase os 29ºC.*


----------



## Cluster (17 Ago 2013 às 02:00)

É possível que o mesmo fenómeno que afectou a Madeira seja o mesmo que teve influencias sobre o arquipélago Oriental?


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Ago 2013 às 02:06)

Boa noite
Ontem esteve muito quente por Machico, acabando o dia com uma máxima de 33.4ºC. Neste momento a temperatura anda perto dos 27ºC, a humidade pelos 20% e uma brisa morna que dificulta a respiração.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Ago 2013 às 00:23)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Sueste.

Hoje foi um dia de céu limpo e muito sol.




Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2013 às 00:33)

ARQUIPÉLAGO DA MADEIRA: Temperaturas máximas 

16 de AGOSTO
Funchal (Observatório) – 35,4 ºC
Lugar de Baixo – 33,0 ºC
Quinta Grande – 32,9 ºC
Ponta do Pargo – 31,7 ºC
Bica da Cana – 30,8 ºC

15 de AGOSTO
Quinta Grande – 36,8 ºC
Santa Catarina (Aeroporto) – 35,3 ºC
Ponta do Pargo – 32,0 ºC
Achadas da Cruz / Lombo da Terça – 31,8 ºC
Santo da serra – 30,7 ºC

14 de AGOSTO
Quinta Grande – 33,2 ºC
Lugar de Baixo – 31,3 ºC
Achadas da Cruz / Lombo da Terça – 31,3 ºC
Santa Catarina / Aeroporto – 30,9 ºC
Santo da Serra – 30,7 ºC

Fonte: Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal


----------



## Afgdr (18 Ago 2013 às 20:27)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco a bonançoso.



Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Ago 2013 às 20:47)

Ontem, as estações meteorológicas dos Açores registaram valores altos da temperatura do ar. A estação meteorológica do Aeródromo do Pico registou um valor impressionante da temperatura do ar. Recordo que anteontem, Santa Maria registou *28,9ºC*.



*Temperaturas máximas de ontem - 17 de Agosto*


Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo - 26,9ºC
Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, Ilha do Faial - *27,9ºC*
Estação do Aeródromo do Pico - *30ºC*
Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa - 26,3ºC
Estação de Angra do Heroísmo - 26,2ºC
Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada - 25,4ºC
Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, Ilha de São Miguel - 26,7ºC
Estação do Nordeste, Ilha de São Miguel - 23,8ºC
Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria - 26,9ºC


----------



## Azor (18 Ago 2013 às 21:24)

Afgdr disse:


> Ontem, as estações meteorológicas dos Açores registaram valores altos da temperatura do ar. A estação meteorológica do Aeródromo do Pico registou um valor impressionante da temperatura do ar. Recordo que anteontem, Santa Maria registou *28,9ºC*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eu não me lembro assim mais recentemente de um verão assim tão quente e seco nos Açores, e o curioso é que a ilha a atingir valores recorde novamente é o Pico. Incrível


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2013 às 18:59)

Alguém sabe me dizer que anomalia positiva é esta que anda a causar problemas nos Açores? Já não bastava a falta de água na agricultura e agora uma cena inédita. Fogos nos Açores. Nunca tal me lembro em anos de vida de ver isto por cá.

Em Santa Maria na Malbusca houve um fogo florestal. Lembro que Santa Maria foi a unica ilha açoriana a apresentar nos ultimos dias, valores recorde de humidade relativa nos Açores. 
No passado dia 17 (se n estou em erro) registaram-se uns incríveis 37% de humidade relativa naquela ilha. 

Já começamos a ficar preocupados porque este verão nos Açores está longe de ser um verão "normal" e o pior é que não há previsões de chuva a sério! Se Deus não acode a próxima poderá ser a graciosa ou o Pico. Os Açores estão secos. O pouco que tem caído não tem dado para nada e a situação começa a ficar muito feia porque aqui não temos nem rios e nem albufeiras e grande parte da população é rural e vive do campo. Se não começa a chover forte e feio algumas ilhas podem ver as suas ribeiras e nascentes secarem... 



 




 




 




 







https://www.facebook.com/arnaldo.rm...0201581333326382.1073741825.1569345614&type=1


----------



## Afgdr (19 Ago 2013 às 23:57)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu quase limpo e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, mas a nebulosidade foi diminuindo gradualmente ao longo do dia. Caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos na madrugada e manhã.

Azor, tens razão. Precisamos urgentemente de chuva. Já não chove há muito tempo e as consequências desta falta de água já se começam a fazer sentir. 

A humidade relativa tem estado baixa. Ontem, 17 de agosto, registou-se 31% de humidade relativa em Santa Maria.


Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2013 às 01:18)

Faz hoje um ano que o Gordon passou pelos Açores.

O Furacão Gordon chegou à zona marítima dos Açores no dia 19 de Agosto de 2012 mas passou entre as ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria na madrugada do dia 20 de Agosto de 2012.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/furacao-gordon-atlantico-2012-al08-6632.html


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2013 às 01:24)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu quase limpo e vento fraco a bonançoso.
> 
> ...




Eu não vejo maneira de vir chuva pelos modelos...

Amanha e 4 feira a previsão é de chuviscos... o que nem vai dar para acalmar o pó. Já começo a ficar preocupado. Até mete dó ver a nossa paisagem e as serras todas secas, até pk n estamos habituados a isto...

Estamos bem amanhados, estamos


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2013 às 01:31)

Azor disse:


> Eu não vejo maneira de vir chuva pelos modelos... Amanha e 4 feira a previsão é de chuviscos... o que nem vai dar para acalmar o pó. Já começo a ficar preocupado. Até mete dó ver a nossa paisagem e as serras todas secas, até pk n estamos habituados a isto... Estamos bem amanhados, estamos





As autoridades locais deverão estar conscientes da situação, pois foi uma situação que eu próprio já tinha chamado a atenção no passado dia 27 de Junho e que, pelo que parece, se confirma plenamente:



Gerofil disse:


> Olá; estou desconfiado que o anticiclone dos Açores vai fazer das suas… Se não mudar de posição, pode fazer o calor que quiserem em Portugal Continental, mas parece-me que por aí não vão apanhar uma gota de água nos próximos tempos …
> 
> O racionamento de água não tardará muito em algumas ilhas.


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2013 às 01:32)

Gerofil disse:


> As autoridades locais deverão estar conscientes da situação, pois foi uma situação que eu próprio já tinha chamado a atenção no passado dia 27 de Junho e que, pelo que parece, se confirma plenamente:



Pode se adiantar mais ou menos para quando uma mudança de padrão?

É porque as coisas por aqui começam a ficar feias...


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2013 às 02:50)

E como estes últimos dias têm sido raros nos Açores devido à total ausência de nebulosidade, proporcionou-se por vezes a nítida aproximação entre as ilhas.
Nestas fotos, o Pico à esquerda, S. Jorge ao centro, e a Terceira à direita vistas da ilha de S. Miguel. Na segunda foto, Santa Maria vista também de S. Miguel. 

Saudações açorianas.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2013 às 23:36)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje foi um dia de céu pouco nublado e muito sol.

Tenho notado que muitos carros estão sujos. Devem ser poeiras do Saara que se misturaram com as pingas de chuva que caíram na madrugada de segunda-feira. Alguém me confirma isto?



Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Ago 2013 às 02:08)

Prevêem-se apenas aguaceiros fracos para os Grupos Ocidental e Central...


----------



## Afgdr (21 Ago 2013 às 02:22)

Anteontem, 19 de Agosto, as estações meteorológicas dos Açores registaram temperaturas elevadas, à semelhança dos últimos dias. A temperatura máxima registada em Santa Maria foi impressionante.



*Temperaturas máximas - 19 de Agosto*

Estação do Aeroporto das Flores - 27ºC
Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, Ilha do Faial - 26,1ºC
Estação do Aeródromo do Pico - 29ºC
Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa - *29,4ºC*
Estação de Angra do Heroísmo - 27,1ºC
Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada - 27,7ºC
Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, Ilha de São Miguel - 28,6ºC
Estação do Nordeste, Ilha de São Miguel - 27,8ºC
Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria - *30,6ºC*


----------



## fablept (21 Ago 2013 às 21:39)

A estação do Aeroporto das Lajes com dois dias a ultrapassar 30º.
http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2013&mes=08&day=21&hora=18&ind=08509

Tem sido dias mesmo impossíveis, tanto que se transpira!


----------



## Azor (21 Ago 2013 às 23:30)

Afgdr disse:


> Anteontem, 19 de Agosto, as estações meteorológicas dos Açores registaram temperaturas elevadas, à semelhança dos últimos dias. A temperatura máxima registada em Santa Maria foi impressionante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não me recordo (recentemente falando) de um verão assim tão quente e seco pelos Açores como este ano.

Será que já se pode falar num verão "anómalo" ou "atípico" para os Açores?

E pelas previsões o "forno" vai continuar aceso por Setembro adentro, e chuva nem tão cedo..

Está bonito está...


----------



## Afgdr (22 Ago 2013 às 00:40)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje foi um dia de céu limpo a pouco nublado e muito sol.



Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (22 Ago 2013 às 00:51)

Ontem, 20 de Agosto, as temperaturas estiveram novamente altas pelo arquipélago. A temperatura máxima registada na Graciosa foi 28,7ºC.



*Temperaturas máximas - 20 de Agosto*


Estação do Aeroporto das Flores - 28,1ºC
Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, Ilha do Faial - 26,1ºC
Estação do Aeródromo do Pico - *28,5ºC*
Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa - *28,7ºC*
Estação de Angra do Heroísmo - 25,5ºC
Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada - 25,4ºC
Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, Ilha de São Miguel - 26,2ºC
Estação do Nordeste, Ilha de São Miguel - 25ºC
Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria - 25,2ºC


----------



## Afgdr (22 Ago 2013 às 01:09)

Está em vigor um *Alerta Amarelo* para o Grupo Ocidental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 92/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> 
> ...


----------



## a410ree (22 Ago 2013 às 02:31)

Desculpem lá esta pergunta ! 

Mas ai nos açores 30,0ºC é muito? 
Ou não estão abituados ?


----------



## Afgdr (22 Ago 2013 às 03:11)

a410ree disse:


> Desculpem lá esta pergunta !
> 
> Mas ai nos açores 30,0ºC é muito?
> Ou não estão abituados ?



Acho que sim. O maior valor de temperatura do ar registada nos Açores é 32,1ºC, na Madalena, na Ilha do Pico. 

Não estamos habituados a temperaturas muitos altas. No dia 19 de Agosto, Santa Maria registou 30,6ºC de temperatura máxima. Não está muito longe do recorde.

Por outro lado, a partir de 28ºC os Açores ficam sob aviso de calor.






*Critérios de emissão dos avisos meteorológicos para o Arquipélago dos Açores​*


Espera por uma resposta do Azor. Acho que ele poderá explicar melhor ou complementar a minha resposta.


----------



## Azor (22 Ago 2013 às 03:58)

a410ree disse:


> Desculpem lá esta pergunta !
> 
> Mas ai nos açores 30,0ºC é muito?
> Ou não estão abituados ?



Sim é muito porque não estamos habituados, e temperaturas desta ordem não fazem parte do verão açoriano, já de si mais ameno e temperado do que o verão da Madeira, talvez por as ilhas açorianas serem mais atlânticas e por se situarem mais a norte e com maiores índices de humidade relativa. Aqui é raro o ar estar seco, mas este ano está batendo recordes tanto ao nível da temperatura como da humidade.

Isto muito raramente se viu por aqui dantes humidades relativas assim tão baixas e temperaturas tão altas de 29 , 30 e 31 que aqui como deves calcular são mesmo escaldantes. 29 ou 30 º C aqui não é o mesmo que na Madeira. A sensação de calor aqui é a dobrar. 

Fogos de verão aqui são também inexistentes... até porque a humidade e a nebulosidade caracteristica das ilhas servem como elo protector... mas até isto, este ano já aconteceu em Santa Maria. É mesmo inédito! Os Açores são ilhas muito dependentes do regime pluviométrico, daí que os impactos que possam advir das alterações climáticas na nossa região, possam vir a ser mais preocupantes do que em outros locais situados à mesma latitude. 

Os Verões açorianos até há bem pouco tempo, eram mais amenos do que os de hoje, e eram raros os dias de céu completamente limpo. Aliás, céu pouco nublado ou limpo aqui era uma coisa desconhecida, e não era assim tão comum como tem acontecido nos anos mais recentes. Até há à década passada, era bastante normal chover mais ou menos abundante no verão. Meses secos aqui também não havia. Contudo, essa realidade também parece estar a querer mudar. 

A irrigação dos campos era também até há bem pouco tempo, completamente desconhecida nos Açores, porque a humidade e a precipitação eram bastante abundantes e regulares durante o ano inteiro. Tal cenário também parece estar querer a mudar... Se isto tornar a acontecer nos próximos verões, os recursos hídricos em muitas ilhas ( as mais pequenas) poderão diminuir até ao ponto de se tornarem insuficientes para atender à demanda durante os períodos de pouca chuva. 

A redução das nuvens que se formam sobre as ilhas, e que dão um contributo muito importante para a precipitação, sem elas (o nosso típico "capacete" de nuvens), as ilhas açorianas vão ver o seu ecossistema definhar a passos largos, e podemos vir a contar com graves problemas de falta de água no fim deste século. 

Ainda há dias atrás tivemos por cá dias tórridos de céu completamente limpo e quente. Toda a gente até falou disto por aqui, porque não estamos habituados a esta situação... é uma situação "atípica", e a visibilidade era tão límpida que conseguiu-se ver as ilhas bem mais próximas umas das outras...

Este ano está sendo por demais... de resto é exactamente como o Afgdr referiu, temperaturas nos Açores acima de 28 º C equivalem já a avisos de calor, que obviamente têm a ver já com os critérios dados para cada região.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Ago 2013 às 10:39)

Bom dia, hoje o dia começou muito nublado com alta humidade e alguma chuva por Santa Cruz da Lagoa, mesmo assim o tempo quente continua. Aqui pela Ribeira Chã não chove e o céu parece querer abrir.


----------



## Azor (22 Ago 2013 às 14:43)

Que inferno!

Sigo com 90% de humidade e 26 º C mas parece mais. É só transpirar. 
É impossível ficar em casa, e mesmo na rua isto só está um pouco melhor na serra e nas zonas mais altas, porque mesmo à sombra é um bafo que nem vos conto


----------



## Azor (22 Ago 2013 às 17:55)

Que horror meu carro hoje há uma hora atrás marcava 31º C.

O meu termómetro nunca me registou isso 

E para variar a humidade anda altíssima.

Toda a gente se está queixando desta situação. É insuportável mesmo


----------



## Hazores (22 Ago 2013 às 18:58)

Boa tarde, 
pela a ilha terceira a situação é semelhante, humidade e muito calo... e nós a transpirar apenas por respirar!


----------



## Cluster (22 Ago 2013 às 19:58)

Azor a ilha da Madeira tem zonas com humidades muito diferentes, na estação que tenho seguido no Funchal a humidade relativa é de 80% para este mês de Agosto, valores semelhantes aos Açores no Verão. Há outras estações que andam mais nos 50-60%s e outras acima dos 90%. Não podes generalizar assim tanto: p. Quando vem leste normalmente o ar fica mais seco, mas mesmo nesses dias existiam estações nos 70%+ enquanto que outras andavam nos 30 . Segundo os dados que li no geral os Açores andam nos 73-75% durante Agosto, valores muito semelhantes a várias zonas aqui. Outra coisa que reparei é que nos Açores à semelhança da Madeira quando os dias estão mais quentes a humidade relativa baixa consideravelmente.


----------



## Azor (22 Ago 2013 às 20:19)

Cluster disse:


> Azor a ilha da Madeira tem zonas com humidades muito diferentes, na estação que tenho seguido no Funchal a humidade relativa é de 80% para este mês de Agosto, valores semelhantes aos Açores no Verão. Há outras estações que andam mais nos 50-60%s e outras acima dos 90%. Não podes generalizar assim tanto: p. Quando vem leste normalmente o ar fica mais seco, mas mesmo nesses dias existiam estações nos 70%+ enquanto que outras andavam nos 30 . Segundo os dados que li no geral os Açores andam nos 73-75% durante Agosto, valores muito semelhantes a várias zonas aqui. Outra coisa que reparei é que nos Açores à semelhança da Madeira quando os dias estão mais quentes a humidade relativa baixa consideravelmente.



Exacto Cluster mas aí já entramos na questão dos microclimas.

O que quis tentar dizer (talvez n tenha me explicado bem) foi que nos Açores (ao contrário da Madeira) é raro haver humidades abaixo dos 50%, (mesmo a baixas altitudes) quanto mais abaixo de 40% como tivemos este ano, daí ser mesmo inédito. Há diferenças notórias entre os 2 arquipélagos, seja na questão da intensidade do vento, precipitação, temperatura e humidade, pelos factores que a gente já tinha aqui falado anteriormente n sei se te recordas. Se mesmo nos Açores existem (pequenas) diferenças de grupo para grupo, ou de ilha para ilha ao nível do vento e precipitação (isto sem incluirmos o factor microclimático local),  imagina lá quanto mais de um arquipélago para outro...

A Madeira pelo que tenho acompanhado parece-me ter episódios mais frequentes de humidades relativas baixas e temperaturas acima dos 30 º C, coisa que nos Açores até hoje era uma situação desconhecida, daí n estarmos totalmente habituados a tal. Este verão está sendo terrível. N sei se vocês por aí estão habituados ou não, mas nós por cá não estamos de todo. 

Continuo com 26 º C e 93% de humidade relativa do ar


----------



## Azor (22 Ago 2013 às 21:09)

> A lavoura dos Açores enfrenta a maior seca dos últimos 25 anos, diz o Presidente da Associação de Lavradores de S. Miguel, Jorge Rita.
> 
> A associação já pediu uma reunião com o secretário da agricultura.
> 
> Para atenuar a crise, a estrutura representativa dos lavradores de S. Miguel baixou o preço da fibra e o preço da palha de trigo.



http://www.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?article=22312&visual=3&tm=10&layout=10


----------



## Azor (22 Ago 2013 às 21:12)

> Lavoura considera ‘insuficiente’ ajuda do governo para a seca
> 
> O presidente da Associação Agrícola de São Miguel e da Federação Agrícola dos Açores, Jorge Rita, afirmou ao ‘Correio dos Açores’ que os 500 mil euros de apoio extraordinário atribuído aos produtores de gado da Região, em sequência à seca que afecta a Região “são importantes” para o sector “mas estão aquém das necessidades”.
> 
> ...



http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...era-insuficiente-ajuda-do-governo-para-a-seca


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2013 às 22:01)

*PJ constitui sete arguidos por fogo negligente na Madeira*

A Polícia Judiciária (PJ) do Funchal constituiu hoje arguidos sete pessoas pelo crime de incêndio negligente, por suspeitar que eles tenham provocado o fogo que deflagrou há oito dias em Porto Moniz, na Madeira. Fonte da PJ disse à Lusa que o grupo, com idades entre os 19 e os 39 anos, estava a acampar no local, fez uma fogueira para um churrasco e perdeu controlo do fogo.
O incêndio fez arder cerca de cinco hectares de terreno, incluindo floresta laurissilva, que é Património da Humanidade. A mesma fonte referiu ainda que os arguidos não estão detidos e não foram presentes a juiz, dado que o crime pelo qual estão indiciados não implica que isso aconteça.

PÚBLICO


----------



## Afgdr (22 Ago 2013 às 23:44)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje foi um dia de aguaceiros pela manhã e sol à tarde.

O Grupo Central esteve hoje também em Alerta Amarelo devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.

Ontem, as temperaturas estiveram novamente altas pelo arquipélago. A temperatura chegou aos *30,4ºC* nas Lajes, na Ilha Terceira.


*Temperaturas máximas - 21 de Agosto*

Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo - 26,9ºC
Estação do Aeroporto das Flores - 26,6ºC
Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, Ilha do Faial - 26,3ºC
Estação do Aeródromo do Pico - *29,4ºC*
Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa - 28,3ºC
Estação de Angra do Heroísmo - 26,1ºC
Estação das Lajes, Ilha Terceira - *30,4ºC*
Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada - 25,4ºC
Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, Ilha de São Miguel - 28,7ºC
Estação do Nordeste, Ilha de São Miguel - 25,6ºC
Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria - 27,2ºC



Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Cluster (23 Ago 2013 às 01:29)

Azor disse:


> Exacto Cluster mas aí já entramos na questão dos microclimas.
> 
> O que quis tentar dizer (talvez n tenha me explicado bem) foi que nos Açores (ao contrário da Madeira) é raro haver humidades abaixo dos 50%, (mesmo a baixas altitudes) quanto mais abaixo de 40% como tivemos este ano, daí ser mesmo inédito. Há diferenças notórias entre os 2 arquipélagos, seja na questão da intensidade do vento, precipitação, temperatura e humidade, pelos factores que a gente já tinha aqui falado anteriormente n sei se te recordas. Se mesmo nos Açores existem (pequenas) diferenças de grupo para grupo, ou de ilha para ilha ao nível do vento e precipitação (isto sem incluirmos o factor microclimático local),  imagina lá quanto mais de um arquipélago para outro...
> 
> ...



Concordo com os episódios de humidade baixa serem mais frequentes na Madeira devido muito ao leste, mas nessas alturas a temperatura é bastante mais alta. Nos Açores quando as temperaturas estão muito altas reparei que a humidade geralmente também é muito mais baixa e que nessas alturas é comparável com a Madeira de leste. No dia em que o Funchal esteve nos 35,4 a humidade foi de 51%, acima de Santa Maria quando atingiram os 30.
Quando as temperaturas rondam os valores "normais" é bastante semelhante ao verão dos Açores e pela minha observação os dias de extremo calor reduzem a humidade em ambos os Arquipélagos.


----------



## Azor (23 Ago 2013 às 02:17)

Cluster disse:


> Concordo com os episódios de humidade baixa serem mais frequentes na Madeira devido muito ao leste, mas nessas alturas a temperatura é bastante mais alta. Nos Açores quando as temperaturas estão muito altas reparei que a humidade geralmente também é muito mais baixa e que nessas alturas é comparável com a Madeira de leste. No dia em que o Funchal esteve nos 35,4 a humidade foi de 51%, acima de Santa Maria quando atingiram os 30.
> Quando as temperaturas rondam os valores "normais" é bastante semelhante ao verão dos Açores e pela minha observação os dias de extremo calor reduzem a humidade em ambos os Arquipélagos.



O que aconteceu em Santa Maria, no Pico, Terceira e um pouco por todo o arquipélago não dita a regra. Isto são casos excepcionais e não poderão falar pela realidade. São extremos pontuais! Tal como as ondas de calor na Madeira são pontuais.. apesar de elas acontecerem com mais frequência no arquipélago madeirense. Aqui isto nunca aconteceu. 

As temperaturas quando estão altas nos Açores, a humidade não costuma descer ao nível dos valores baixíssimos como desceu há dias atrás, mesmo a baixas altitudes. Normalmente fica-se sempre entre os 70/80%, e é por isso que 27 º C nos Açores não são os 27 º C na Madeira, daí a sensação de calor ser aqui mais elevada. Há maior influência da maritimidade. Isto tudo são coisas que jogam contra e a favor... E isto mesmo de verão, portanto penso que não se pode comparar ao tempo de leste que por vezes afecta a Madeira uma vez que no arquipélago madeirense é muito mais seco já que tem influências continentais mais próximas.
O tempo de Leste nos Açores continua a ser húmido. Não é seco. É oceânico. 

Nos Açores existe uma omnipresença da humidade elevada durante todo o ano, daí que no Inverno haja uma sensação de muito mais frio do que a que deveria corresponder à temperatura indicada pelo termómetro, mas mesmo no verão, a humidade é dominadora, aliás uma das características dos tipos de tempo quente ligados ao anticiclone dos Açores é precisamente a participação  de uma humidade relativa próxima da saturação. 

Os últimos dias foram tudo menos normais. Os Açores diferenciando-se das Canárias, Madeira e Cabo Verde, estão longe o suficiente dos continentes para não sofrerem a influência directa das massas de ar quente continentais que afectam os restantes arquipélagos da Macaronésia. Isto dá-se em Geografia no secundário. Toda a gente minimamente entendida em cultura geral sabe disso. Mesmo quando o tempo nos Açores está de Leste a humidade muito raramente desce abaixo dos 70%. 
Sim aqui também há bafo, mas temperaturas em aviso amarelo é coisa rara de aqui se ver. É mais fácil veres um aviso vermelho ou laranja para ciclone tropical nos Açores do que um aviso amarelo para a temperatura. 
Mas o mais interessante de tudo é que não vi o IM sequer colocar os Açores em aviso para altas temperaturas...

O que estamos vivendo nesta altura nos Açores é uma situação anómala. Temperaturas acima dos 28º C nos Açores correspondem já a um aviso amarelo de calor. Na Madeira (por ser mais quente) penso que os critérios já não serão os mesmos que os dos Açores.


----------



## CptRena (23 Ago 2013 às 03:02)

Azor disse:


> O que estamos vivendo nesta altura nos Açores é uma situação anómala. Temperaturas acima dos 28º C nos Açores correspondem já a um aviso amarelo de calor. Na Madeira (por ser mais quente) penso que os critérios já não serão os mesmos que os dos Açores.




Pelo contrário, a Madeira tem limiares de Tmax para activar avisos, mais baixos que os dos Açores. 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## Azor (23 Ago 2013 às 03:15)

CptRena disse:


> Pelo contrário, a Madeira tem limiares de Tmax para activar avisos, mais baixos que os dos Açores.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml



Eu não disse que eram. Eu disse que pensava que fossem porque não tinha a certeza. 
Então porque será que o IM parece que só emite avisos de calor para a Madeira com temperaturas acima dos 30 º C? 

Se nas ilhas atlânticas a temperatura rege-se sempre de acordo com a humidade e se as ondas de calor no arquipelago madeirense são sempre acompanhadas por humidades relativas bastante baixas devido ao tempo de leste vindo de África, então o porquê dos valores serem mais baixos que nos Açores? Sim porque a sensação de calor é sempre mais alta quando está tempo humido e por norma os episodios de calor na Madeira pelo que vejo são sempre acompanhados por humidades relativas baixas o que deve ser mais facil de se suportar suponho eu...há qualquer coisa aí que não entendo...Não deveriam ser os critérios mais expansivos para a Madeira?

Tenho amigos madeirenses que são os próprios que dizem que na Madeira o ar é menos humido e mais quente que nos Açores. Interessante que todos dizem o mesmo, que o verão na Madeira é mais quente que nos Açores, e que aqui é mais humido que na Madeira. Mas depois destes critérios de avisos já n entendo é mais nada lol. Estamos sempre a aprender


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2013 às 10:41)

> Lavoura considera ‘insuficiente’ ajuda do governo para a seca
> 
> O presidente da Associação Agrícola de São Miguel e da Federação Agrícola dos Açores, Jorge Rita, afirmou ao ‘Correio dos Açores’ que os 500 mil euros de apoio extraordinário atribuído aos produtores de gado da Região, em sequência à seca que afecta a Região “são importantes” para o sector “mas estão aquém das necessidades”.
> (...)
> ...



http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...era-insuficiente-ajuda-do-governo-para-a-seca

Parece-me extraordinário a divulgação de uma notícia dessas quando a União Europeia já se tinha antecipado no apoio aos agricultores açorianos com 16 milhões de euros. Claro oportunismo de que alguém pretende obter com as ajudas de Bruxelas? 

Bruxelas antecipa 16 milhões para agricultores dos Açores por causa da seca e Inverno rigoroso

Comparando com o continente, só agora é que os agricultores da Póvoa de Varzim se encontram a receber os apoios dos temporais de Inverno, mediante a apresentação de projectos que tiveram de ser aprovados pelas instâncias competentes e agora vimos isto nos Açores… 

Mais de 100 agricultores da Póvoa de Varzim afetados por mau tempo recebem 1,5 ME


----------



## Cluster (23 Ago 2013 às 16:46)

Pois Azor mas 27 no Funchal é a temperatura normal aqui e também costuma andar nos 80: P as vezes mais  (90)às vezes menos. Basicamente o que estou a dizer é que 27 não costuma ter humidades baixas aqui também=P.


----------



## Azor (23 Ago 2013 às 18:12)

Cluster disse:


> Pois Azor mas 27 no Funchal é a temperatura normal aqui e também costuma andar nos 80: P as vezes mais  (90)às vezes menos. Basicamente o que estou a dizer é que 27 não costuma ter humidades baixas aqui também=P.



Pois, pelo que vejo deve ser a mesma coisa então... só n entendo pk o IM emite sempre avisos de calor para a Madeira e para os Açores nao quando existem temperaturas de 27 º C para cima. Alguma coisa n bate certo aí se é tudo a mesma coisa...


----------



## a410ree (23 Ago 2013 às 19:53)

Azor disse:


> Sim é muito porque não estamos habituados, e temperaturas desta ordem não fazem parte do verão açoriano, já de si mais ameno e temperado do que o verão da Madeira, talvez por as ilhas açorianas serem mais atlânticas e por se situarem mais a norte e com maiores índices de humidade relativa. Aqui é raro o ar estar seco, mas este ano está batendo recordes tanto ao nível da temperatura como da humidade.
> 
> Isto muito raramente se viu por aqui dantes humidades relativas assim tão baixas e temperaturas tão altas de 29 , 30 e 31 que aqui como deves calcular são mesmo escaldantes. 29 ou 30 º C aqui não é o mesmo que na Madeira. A sensação de calor aqui é a dobrar.
> 
> ...



Por acaso agora fiquei a saber ! Obrigado !!  
E por acaso os açores é onde eu quero ir no verão !


----------



## Cluster (23 Ago 2013 às 20:22)

Azor disse:


> Pois, pelo que vejo deve ser a mesma coisa então... só n entendo pk o IM emite sempre avisos de calor para a Madeira e para os Açores nao quando existem temperaturas de 27 º C para cima. Alguma coisa n bate certo aí se é tudo a mesma coisa...



Estou de acordo, tenho visto os Açores com temperaturas elevadíssimas e espantado com o facto de nunca porem as ilhas em alerta. A Madeira devido à sua orografia e posição tem zonas muito secas e outras bastante verdes (pela tua descrição da Santa Maria algo parecida), se calhar os Açores têm mais dificuldade com incêndios devido à maior quantidade de zonas verdes? Quanto à humidade (pelo menos aqui no Funchal) tenho encontrado os carros "molhados" nas zonas costeiras, quando ficam parados algum tempo durante a noite. 

Hoje fiz uma caminhada na montanha de 10,5 km e passei numa das zonas secas no verão (o maior planalto da Madeira a cerca de 1400 metros) e conto depois mostrar aqui .


----------



## Azor (23 Ago 2013 às 20:27)

a410ree disse:


> Por acaso agora fiquei a saber ! Obrigado !!
> E por acaso os açores é onde eu quero ir no verão !



Lol olha que as coisas n são bem assim. Acho no fim vai dar tudo ao mesmo, se bem que existem diferenças, mas o denominador comum em ambos os arquipélagos é a definitivamente humidade. Pelo que tenho lido até hoje e pelo que me ensinaram no secundário, a Madeira é ligeiramente mais quente que os Açores, mas depois deste saudável debate até fiquei com dúvidas em relação a isso  Em relação às temperaturas, a verdade é que por cá não estamos habituados a valores acima dos 28 º C e no entanto nem um aviso foi dado para a RAA. 

A Madeira neste aspecto está muito mais bem servida que os Açores, já que segundo o IM, entra em aviso amarelo com temperaturas mais baixas que os Açores.


----------



## Azor (23 Ago 2013 às 20:35)

Cluster disse:


> Estou de acordo, tenho visto os Açores com temperaturas elevadíssimas e espantado com o facto de nunca porem as ilhas em alerta. A Madeira devido à sua orografia e posição tem zonas muito secas e outras bastante verdes (pela tua descrição da Santa Maria algo parecida), se calhar os Açores têm mais dificuldade com incêndios devido à maior quantidade de zonas verdes? Quanto à humidade (pelo menos aqui no Funchal) tenho encontrado os carros "molhados" nas zonas costeiras, quando ficam parados algum tempo durante a noite.
> 
> Hoje fiz uma caminhada na montanha de 10,5 km e passei numa das zonas secas no verão (o maior planalto da Madeira a cerca de 1400 metros) e conto depois mostrar aqui .



Sim, também estranhei esse facto em relação à inexistência de avisos para os Açores.

São poucas as zonas secas nos Açores. Estou me lembrando da parte oeste de Santa Maria, o noroeste da Terceira ao abrigo da Serra de Santa Bárbara, a zona dos Maroiços no Pico, e parte norte da Graciosa (por exemplo) tal como a Madeira. É claro que existem ilhas mais húmidas que outras nos Açores mas isso tal como a Madeira tem a ver com o carácter orográfico de cada ilha.

Por exemplo, o verde persistente das Flores e S. Miguel encontram claramente explicação nas humidades constantemente elevadas a ponto de dificultarem a fixação das primeiras comunidades humanas, mais habituadas às caracteristicas do clima seco mediterrânico por altura do seu povoamento.

De resto é como referes, a humidade está sempre presente nos dois arquipélagos com pequenas variações como é óbvio.


----------



## Cluster (23 Ago 2013 às 20:38)

A diferença médias das temperaturas anuais entre os Açores e a Madeira é cerca de 2 graus nas zonas costeiras quando se compara com a estação do Funchal (zona bastante quente mas ligeiramente mais fria que as zonas oeste como a tal estação da Ponta do Sol, Lugar de Baixo que te falei). Esta diferença é mais pequena no verão e maior no inverno. No verão muito parecidos tanto nas aguas como no calor (tirando os dias de leste).

Já agora falo muito do Funchal porque quase 50% dos madeirenses vivem ali


----------



## Azor (23 Ago 2013 às 21:02)

Cluster disse:


> A diferença médias das temperaturas anuais entre os Açores e a Madeira é cerca de 2 graus nas zonas costeiras quando se compara com a estação do Funchal (zona bastante quente mas ligeiramente mais fria que as zonas oeste como a tal estação da Ponta do Sol, Lugar de Baixo que te falei). Esta diferença é mais pequena no verão e maior no inverno. No verão muito parecidos tanto nas aguas como no calor (tirando os dias de leste).
> 
> Já agora falo muito do Funchal porque quase 50% dos madeirenses vivem ali



Mas está incluído o Porto Santo ou só a Madeira?


----------



## Afgdr (23 Ago 2013 às 22:05)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco/muito nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado.

Hoje o dia foi marcado por céu com muita nebulosidade.

Os Açores não tiveram nenhum aviso de calor e as temperaturas já ultrapassaram os 28ºC muitas vezes.



Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira.


----------



## Cluster (24 Ago 2013 às 00:10)

Azor disse:


> Mas está incluído o Porto Santo ou só a Madeira?



Só o Funchal, há zonas mais quentes e outras mais frias. Porto Santo é mais quente que os Açores mas mais frio que a Madeira (Funchal).


----------



## Afgdr (24 Ago 2013 às 02:34)

Anteontem, dia 22 de Agosto, as temperaturas estiveram mais uma vez altas pelo arquipélago. A temperatura máxima registada em Ponta Delgada atingiu os 29ºC.



*Temperaturas máximas - 22 de Agosto*

Estação do Aeroporto das Flores - 25,3ºC
Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, Ilha do Faial - 25ºC
Estação do Aeródromo do Pico - 26,1ºC
Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa - 25,5ºC
Estação de Angra do Heroísmo - 27,8ºC
Estação das Lajes, Ilha Terceira - 28ºC
Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada - 26,3ºC
Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, Ilha de São Miguel - *29ºC*
Estação do Nordeste, Ilha de São Miguel - *28,8ºC*
Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria - 27ºC


----------



## Azor (24 Ago 2013 às 03:45)

Afgdr disse:


> Anteontem, dia 22 de Agosto, as temperaturas estiveram mais uma vez altas pelo arquipélago. A temperatura máxima registada em Ponta Delgada atingiu os 29ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É... e a ausência de avisos ao nível da temperatura para os Açores continua... Devem andar todos a dormir certamente...


----------



## Azor (24 Ago 2013 às 03:49)

Cluster disse:


> Só o Funchal, há zonas mais quentes e outras mais frias. Porto Santo é mais quente que os Açores mas mais frio que a Madeira (Funchal).



Mais quente que os Açores isso já eu tinha conhecimento, mas mais frio que a Madeira desconhecia visto que a ilha em si possui um clima semiárido do tipo estepário segundo segundo a classificação de Köppen-Geiger.

Curioso de facto.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Ago 2013 às 03:50)

Azor disse:


> É... e a ausência de avisos ao nível da temperatura para os Açores mantém-se... Devem andar todos a dormir certamente...



Eu ainda não percebi porque não colocam os avisos de calor... Será pelo facto de nunca ou quase nunca terem lançado esse tipo de aviso?


----------



## Azor (24 Ago 2013 às 03:59)

Afgdr disse:


> Eu ainda não percebi porque não colocam os avisos de calor... Será pelo facto de nunca ou quase nunca terem lançado esse tipo de aviso?



Provavelmente até deve ser... ou então devem pensar que 28 º C não é quente o suficiente para ser elevado o aviso amarelo. Não entendo, já que no caso da Madeira ( se as temperaturas são iguais em ambos os arquipélagos) o aviso amarelo entra em logo em vigor com temperaturas acima dos 24/25 º C. Certamente devem estar à espera de temperaturas na ordem dos 35/ 40 º C nos Açores para ser emitido um aviso amarelo .

Já perdi as contas dos dias que tivemos temperaturas acima dos 28 º C mas mesmo assim nem um aviso foi levantado.

É o que eu digo... é mais fácil os Açores verem um alerta laranja ou vermelho para tempestade tropical do que para a temperatura


----------



## Afgdr (24 Ago 2013 às 21:55)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado.

Hoje foi um dia de céu com alguma/muita nebulosidade.



Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## mcpa (26 Ago 2013 às 02:05)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu pouco/muito nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado.
> 
> ...




Na sexta feira na avenida em Ponta Delgada às 17h20 estavam 29ºc...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Ago 2013 às 10:27)

Bom dia!

Hoje o céu encontra-se muito nublado e vai pingando em alguns locais, mas sem qualquer significado.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Ago 2013 às 22:08)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento bonançoso.

Ontem, o dia foi marcado por céu muito nublado. 

Hoje foi um dia de céu com alguma nebulosidade e algum sol.



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Ago 2013 às 10:25)

Bom dia. Hoje o céu encontra-se com algumas nuvens mas também boas abertas, principalmente aqui para a zona leste do concelho da Lagoa, a temperatura ronda os 21ºC


----------



## Afgdr (28 Ago 2013 às 21:17)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado.

Os dias de ontem e hoje foram marcados por céu com alguma nebulosidade e boas abertas.



Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Ago 2013 às 12:25)

Bom dia, céu com boas abertas por todo o concelho da Lagoa, o inicio da manhã já fui um pouco mais fresca que as anteriores.


----------



## mcpa (29 Ago 2013 às 17:48)

Boas! Dia marcado por algumas nuvens, mas também boas abertas... Hoje às 12h24, na avenida de Ponta Delgada o termómetro ao pé da Policia marcava 30ºc!!!


----------



## Afgdr (29 Ago 2013 às 20:29)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado, poucas abertas e aguaceiros.



Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Ago 2013 às 10:26)

Bom dia, depois de alguns aguaceiros durante a noite, o dia começa mais uma vez com sol e abertas. Algumas nuvens ainda podem provocar ao longo do dia aguaceiros tanto no concelho da Lagoa como no resto da Ilha.


----------



## Azor (30 Ago 2013 às 16:07)

Setembro pode ser uma surpresa. 
As perturbações tropicais parece que já se vêem ao fundo para os Açores .


----------



## Azor (30 Ago 2013 às 19:18)

Gosto de ver isto assim.

Os próximos tempos parece que tendem a ser mesmo interessantes para os Açores


----------



## Afgdr (30 Ago 2013 às 22:43)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Nordeste.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado e boas abertas.

Azor, isso são boas notícias. As ilhas precisam de uma boa rega. 



Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira.


----------



## Azor (31 Ago 2013 às 03:53)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Nordeste.
> 
> ...



Afgdr eu só espero que isto não mude assim tanto.

As ultimas saídas mostram o mesmo cenário, ou parecido. Pouco mudou. Mas claro que ainda pode alterar.

Eu juro que se isso se concretizar vou "aboar roquêras"


----------



## Afgdr (31 Ago 2013 às 23:10)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso de Nordeste.

Hoje foi um dia de céu com alguma nebulosidade e boas abertas.



Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------

